
Personal Weather Station Network - vincent_s
https://www.wunderground.com/pws/overview
======
LeoPanthera
I was willing to give my data to this - until they closed their API for third
party weather apps.

I don't see why I should be willing to give up my weather data if I cannot get
it back again.

Some alternatives you can connect your weather station to:

PWS Weather: [https://www.pwsweather.com](https://www.pwsweather.com)

Citizen Weather Observer Program: [http://www.wxqa.com](http://www.wxqa.com)

UK Met Office: [https://wow.metoffice.gov.uk](https://wow.metoffice.gov.uk)

Automatic Weather Map System:
[https://www.awekas.at/wp/?lang=en](https://www.awekas.at/wp/?lang=en)

~~~
kraig
thoughts on [https://ambientweather.net](https://ambientweather.net)?

~~~
dano
I replaced a La Crosse station that would only upload to Wunderground with an
Ambient Weather 2902B station. The new station was a heck of a lot easier to
setup than the La Crosse and now I can get my data back. Ambientweather.net
also allows for integrations to multiple other companies, including
wunderground, and is generous with their API.

+1 ambientweather.net

------
hadlock
Wunderground was an amazing, amazing website from when it first started, in
the late 1990s, through about ~2012 when it was sold to The Weather Channel,
and all the sterotypical corporate buyout things that happened afterwards.

The UI was completely rewritten, from an information dense, fast, easy to use
interface that had grown organically as the NWS put more and more data online,
to the "web 2.0" interface with gobs of white space, information removed or
placed in hard-to-find areas, and the UI performance is less than one-fifth of
what it was previously, even on modern computers with fast connections. It is
a pale imitation of what it once was.

To their credit, you could still access weather underground "classic" by
browsing to classic.wunderground.com, but in 2015 they finally shut that site
down, shortly before selling it to IBM. Wunderground has only gone downhill
since being bought out by IBM

Wunderground was an amazing website, the classic version is still the best
weather website that the internet has ever had, but it's gone now, and the
shambling corpse that still remains does not deserve any praise it gets at
this point.

It's long been about halfway down my list to write a fully open source clone
of classic wunderground, but I probably won't get to it this year. I have a
bunch of screenshots/rendered CSS etc as source material if anyone is
interested in taking this on.

~~~
hackersword
I would love to see the original 5-10 day graph that you could click to single
day (and shown as a graph). Currently if you click on their weekly graph, it
presents the hourly for a day as a table. WTF would they remove
functionality???

------
notatoad
"Weather Underground is owned by The Weather Company, a subsidiary of IBM."

i like the idea, but contributing data to a private organization that sells it
as a commercial product and doesn't offer you anything in return seems like a
poor choice. This would be a lot more interesting if it were something like
the openstreetmap model where all the data was available for public benefit.

~~~
dr_kiszonka
The fact they are owned by IBM is quite ironic given the original Weather
Underground:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Underground](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Underground)

------
themark
Ive been sending them data for almost 15 years. It sucked to open the app one
day and be served an ad for premium paid features.

------
jeffrogers
And IBM has been selling the data from these weather apps for a long time. I
wouldn’t want to be a part of this:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/03/technology/weather-
channe...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/03/technology/weather-channel-app-
lawsuit.html)

------
BrandoElFollito
I use the API from netatmo which gives access to a surprisingly large amount
of stations, at least in my place (about 20 in a radius of a km)

[https://dev.netatmo.com/](https://dev.netatmo.com/)

~~~
danielfoster
So you like your Netatmo? Been looking at it but have read mixed reviews.

~~~
ping_pong
I have one for years but I just shut it down a few weeks ago. Mostly useless.
I'm thinking of getting a Weatherflow Tempest when some more reviews come in.

My main goal is for a weather station that has easy access to its data and
accurate wind measurement, including bursts. Downloading data was annoying,
and the Netatmo Windmeter was incredibly coarse almost to the point of being
useless.

~~~
danielfoster
Thanks! I’ll look into the Tempest. Always wanted a home weather station since
I was a kid.

------
monkeypizza
Because most weather sites get their temperature readings from the nearest
airport, there is often a big gap between that and the temperatures actually
experienced by most people there.

Here's the map that has actual locally sampled temperatures for the SF
peninsula:
[https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap?lat=37.785&lon=-122.4...](https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap?lat=37.785&lon=-122.422)

------
arm85
Ah, this is a really useful topic, following on from the previous post about
DIY weatherstations. I'm currently adding my data to wunderground, but I'm not
getting a huge amount of value out of it.

Really happy to see other options.

------
bingdig
Weather Underground has a questionable track record with respect to
foreclosing public access to weather data. Leadership at both the Weather
Company and Accuweather are good friends with Trump. Shortly after Trump
appointed Barry Myers head of NOAA (former CEO of Accuweather), NOAA
dramatically curtailed its public data access in lieu of exclusive access to
large companies like Weather Underground. For more on this, check out Michael
Lewis's The Fifth Risk.

